
Flutter or React Native - joao_felipe
Which one is the best ??
======
rvz
This ultimately depends on your situation. I would have said Flutter since it
is 1.0 and RN is still in beta. But my main problem here is that you will
quickly run into difficulty in attempting to use C/C++ libraries in Dart.

Dart has beta support for native FFI but it is not stable unlike RN. Right
now, they instead have 'Platform Channels' which has a significant overhead
when passing messages back and forth compared to a native FFI. The issue is
still open on Github:
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/7053](https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/7053)

I can reuse and port my JavaScript/TypeScript projects into mobile very
quickly thanks to React Native. Flutter on the other hand, requires learning
Dart which depending on your use-case makes sense if it is a new project, not
so if you have invested in JavaScript.

Perhaps once Dart gains a production-level C/C++ FFI, then I can seriously
look at both Dart and Flutter again.

------
FaisalAbid
Depends on what your use case is, what you want to do, what your past
experience is.

------
ilrwbwrkhv
flutter since it has better tooling support. react native requires expo
without which the setup is not as good.

